# Jess From The Local Chippy



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Met this young lady in the local chip shop & asked her if she would model
for me 

Had some fun with PS & would appreciate any thoughts.


Jess - Reflection by Paul Wright69, on Flickr


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

love the blue eyes.:thumb: maybe the reflection should be a brighter image to go with the brightness,if that make sense.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

too bright but good photo


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

wanna veccy said:


> love the blue eyes.:thumb: maybe the reflection should be a brighter image to go with the brightness,if that make sense.


Yeah, I saw that after id saved it.

May have another look at one day :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The city scape detracts from the image for me, does it have some meaning?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

S63 said:


> The city scape detracts from the image for me, does it have some meaning?


No, not really, just takes away the reflections of light boxes & clutter.

Was just a bit of 'photoshop' fun to be honest


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

What modelling is this then, did she say yes to you, or this a joke on here


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Guess you should give us the name























Of the chippy.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Did you get a fish finger for doing this?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> What modelling is this then, did she say yes to you, or this a joke on here


No joke.

After picking the kids up from school I asked them what they wanted for dinner.

'Fish & chips' came the reply.

Behind the counter of the chippy was Jess & I thought she had a good look about her so asked her if she did any modelling.

She said 'no' so I gave her my details & a few days later got a call saying
she would like to give it a try.

Jeez im smooth. Just like back in the RS days :lol:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Try using the zone system and metering off a grey card for a perfect exposure, that way you will have detail in the highlights and shadows without the need to adjust the brightness or contrast afterwards. Great subject and a very good effort


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

snoop69 said:


> No joke.
> 
> After picking the kids up from school I asked them what they wanted for dinner.
> 
> ...


What's the details of the fish and chip shop, address and postcode please 

Have not had any mackerel fillets for a long time, looks like these are on the cards for me :thumb:

As of the RS days, I Remember the Ford Granada days, jump starting them out the chippy back in the days


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

I like it. 

rick


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

I agree it does look a tad too bright

The reflection in the glasses are too flat, a glasses lenses has a bit of curve on it so should be a bit distorted, the right one is just too straight, and not glossy enough

But if I can shoot as good i'ed be a happy chappy, but need a wide lense for the munters at my chippy :lol:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Got to agree the reflections are a bit flat, but understand it's just toying with a concept or a bit of fun in photoshop, but there's definitely something to be had with a bit more work.

As for the brightness, I think it's spot on as it just makes the eyes pop with the contrast of the dark hair and make up and the bright blue eyes become the centre of attention. All in all a nice shot.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm in two minds as to the brightness, on one hand it does look good, but I feel you might loose some of the detail due to the brightness.

as said, a very shallow fish eye photoshop effect on the photos used for the reflections might give a natural curve like a lens.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Which chippy ?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i think the brightness is of no issue...actually you clearly have her number so what is her number?...:lol:..i am putting myself at the front  sod the chippy details!

Second name?...


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

wish my local chippy had girls like that working


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Hmmm... battered sausage anyone???:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> i think the brightness is of no issue...actually you clearly have her number so what is her number?...:lol:..i am putting myself at the front  sod the chippy details!
> 
> Second name?...


:lol:

now that is a man thinking with the "right" brain :lol:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

snoop69 said:


> No joke.
> 
> After picking the kids up from school I asked them what they wanted for dinner.
> 
> ...


How did you convince her? Tell her "You can earn $1,000 to $5000 a day"? :doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:

I have to say I'm surprised it wasn't a call from the police a few days later after asking to take model photos of a girl you just met


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lol...*

What are guys like, your killing me :lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I like the high key.

And the Glasses. They just need a reflection as well i think. They are looking odd because there is no apparent shape to the reflection. 

Maybe as mentioned, fisheye the lenses a touch and add a lightsource reflection.

You must have taken more than one thought surely? 

Great work man :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Marky-G-66 said:


> Hmmm... battered sausage anyone???:lol:


^ that's what happened after he asked for the fish finger


----------

